# Grimmthorpe Asylum



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

So I finally get to have my very first Halloween party ever, and I'm beyond excited! It's always been apartments, S/O's who didn't care for Halloween, or life in the way before...last year on October 31st, I closed on my first home in Centennial CO...and one year later it's my Halloween playground. 

We plan on having a themed party every year, and this year, it's a mental asylum for the criminally insane during Victorian times. I've been having so much fun making decorations and collecting recipes, I couldn't help but share some of my progress. Here's what I've made so far: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rasmirin-albums-grimmthorpe-asylum-2014-a.html

My new neighbors are in for quite a surprise this year, ha ha haa...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just saw your props, everything looks great


----------



## Rob31 (Aug 25, 2014)

Everything looks awesome! I loved the bloody sheets.

It will be a great party for sure.


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks!  I'm working on packing tape people ghosts right now. They just need arms and legs and then they're ready to do some haunting!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome! Your props are looking good & I really like how your sign turned out! Hope you get lots of TOT'ers to come see your place!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love this theme idea. Make sure to check out the several other threads here like this. Off to see your pics.

Awesome sign!


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so excited to put these party favors together - the containers came in the mail and they look awesome!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

oh those are cool! whatcha gonna put in them?


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks! I'm going to custom make labels for them, and definitely put in some pill-shaped candies. I might slip in some fun things too like plastic bugs, little notes and such.


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

Slowly but surely getting there!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Are the pieces that look like exposed wood some type of cling?


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

No, I made them myself out of posterboard and contact paper, and then did a faux finish with some paint to make them look old and weathered. Here's a closeup, I just used flat tacks to hang them and then painted the top of the tack black.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome! texaslucky, I have a roll of contact paper that looks like wood. Bought it for some project and it has not been used. Will put it with the props you are coming after next week.


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

Ermagherd so creeeeepy!  I haven't dressed or shrouded her yet but I got my first packing tape ghost done. She's got one hand over her face and she's peeking out over the other...gonna put her in an old nightgown and wrap some cheesecloth around her, put a stringy old wig on her, and sit her on the front porch bench.


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to post much as I'm super busy finishing things up and decorating for the party...which is next weekend, aaahhh panic panic panic! Lol. But I uploaded some more pictures to my gallery: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rasmirin-albums-grimmthorpe-asylum-2014-a.html

I'm especially proud of my creepy "patient" and finished asylum sign!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Your sign looks fantastic!


----------



## Rasmirin (Jul 16, 2014)

dawnski said:


> Your sign looks fantastic!


Thank you!


----------

